# A few questions before I get started...



## Kurt999 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi all, I just joined and posted in the introductions forum. I've done lots of reading ant watched some YT vids, I have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer.

1 I'm right handed, and following some simple internet instructions determines that I am right eye dominant. Presumably this means I hold my slingshot in my left hand?

2 I understand I need to develop accuracy before adding speed. What bands should I use for clay ammo?

3 I measured my draw length at 30.5 inches, so my bands should be 6 inches...is this correct?

4 Finally ( at the moment) I am looking at 3 slingshots and can't decide which...
Scout LT
GZK Crazy Power Mini
Pocket Predator Taurus TTF
I think the scout is the safest bet for me, it's available in the UK, it's the cheapest and it does OTT and TTF. 
The GZK looks cool and has great reviews but can't be fitted with a lanyard without unwrapping the handle, which I would likely not be able to re-wrap too neatly which would then bug me. It does have the little fibre optic site thing tho, maybe that's a gimmick to trap noobies??? TTF only I think?
The Taurus again looks cool , I hear some stories about shipping delays, Pro shot in the UK do a cast metal version, but I can't get the plastic (resin ,GRP ??) Version without ordering from the states and again I would have to order either TTF or OTT and I don't know which to choose or why!!

The limit of my catty experience is an old black widow that I just stuck new tubes on to shoot a line over some trees.

I want to plink tins and targets, and eventually be accurate enough to deal with some squirrels which are a problem where I live.

Thanks in advance for any advice!! 

K 😎


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I will try to answer a couple of your questions. 

If you are right handed and right eye dominant then you would hold the slingshot in your left hand.

As far as a slingshot I can recommend the mini Taurus. I have not tried the others you mentioned. You could also cut a tree fork or put flat bands on the Black Widow. Both will be just as accurate as anything else. Accuracy comes from the shooter not the slingshot.

I feel that sights on a slingshot are just a gimmick but there are others that will swear by them. Most tournament shooters don't use sights.


----------



## Kurt999 (Oct 23, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I will try to answer a couple of your questions.
> 
> If you are right handed and right eye dominant then you would hold the slingshot in your left hand.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Is there more than one version of the Taurus in terms of size ( not band attachment)?
You mention the mini Taurus but I only see one size on the site
Thx
K 😎


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'll pick up a couple of questions. 
The Pocket Predator Taurus Trio was introduced as a Mini-Taurus, but the older, larger Taurus has since dropped out of the line-up. 

Band size depends on size of your clay ammo. I use BB bands for clay and glass up to 10mm. Go a little bigger for 12mm or larger. 
Here are some recommended sizes from the Simple-Shot site: 

.177" - 8mm x 12mm x .4mm thick
5/16" - 12mm x 18mm x .5mm thick
3/8" - 15mm x 22mm x .7mm thick


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

the mini taurus trio is a great way to get 3 different style shooting frames inexpensively.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I started out on the full sized scout and have a few of them. They are a Jack of all trades kind of slingshot. Super durable and lots of options. Great for new shooters.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

You cannot go wrong with the Scout LT, a great slingshot to get your feet wet and figure out what you want to do. That being said the mini Taurus is also an awesome slingshot that feel super good in hand. I would go for the Scout though because you can try all the different styles on one slingshot.


----------



## Luke12345 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have the Scout LT which I bought first then I bought the Taurus TTF soon after glad I did much more comfortable doesn't put so much pressure on fingers. I recommend the Taurus TTF cheaper and way more comfortable.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I have to vote for the Scout LT , its what Id tell anybody, or buy anybody who I was getting one .., the clips, the fork width, just seems to be aimed at the starter, but thats just me. Not dogging the other slings ,, just my vote


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

All good advice , all I can do is offer my sympathies to you for being right handed.As a rule of thumb(left , of course) I find band strength for clay needs to be about the same as the size of steel below the size of the clay , so for 3/8 clay 1/4 steel bands will be about correct(not right , of course) and for 1/2 clay , bands for 3/8" steel should work.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, more a builder than shooter, but have shot lots of different frames and the Scout LT also gets my vote.

BTW, great job on doing your own research beforehand as opposed to just blindly asking questions right off the cuff…..a little research always helps and enlightens. 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt999 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hey thanks everyone! I can only get the cast aluminium Taurus in the UK and I think that's the old full size Taurus, not the mini. Shipping handling tax and duty from the US to the UK is just crazy. It's a shame cos I watched loads of Bill Hays videos and would like to give a little back for all his time and effort.

Soo I think I'm gonna go with a scout LT to start off with and see where I go from there.

Thanks Darrell, always been one to try and figure things out myself, but not too proud to ask for help!!

And a big shout out to Crac who started a private conversation with me re everything I need to know about bands. It's a bit like a science and maths lesson all rolled into one, but is making sense!!

BW K😎


----------

